

Cucku Backup shutdown - cjg
http://www.cucku.com/cucku-shut-down.aspx

======
cjg
They blame it on Skype withdrawing their Extras program and litigation over an
existing patent.

~~~
nikosdimopoulos
The minute your company/application/service depends on something, that
something becomes your weakest link.

From the announcement, Skype decided that they will no longer pursue the
Extras market. Fine. What was the backup plan for the company? Surely they
must have thought of that happening even if it seemed improbable at the time.
They 'gambled' with the Extras since there was never a guarantee that that
service will continue. Very smart move to reach an audience of 20 million or
more but it backfired on them :(

As far as the patent is concerned, they could have researched a bit more
regarding their service but then again everyone sues everyone about a weird
patent nowadays...

Wishing them the best of luck.

